# Switch Back XT to Z7 Extreme



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Now that it we are in the season of giving, I feel like giving myself a present.

I have a buddy that works at an outdoors shop and he can get me a new Z7 extreme for $700.00. I have a 4 year old Switch Back XT with a 28 in draw 60-70#'s and if I trade that in the estimated trade-in value of $300.00 I could be out the door with a new bow for around $400.00 which doesn't sound too bad to me.

Is there anyone on here in retail that doesn't think that would be a good deal or would have any advise?

Thanks


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

wouldnt be a deal unless its a hoyt:lol:...


Sorry Hubb I cant offer advice not a Mathews guy.... but any new bow is a deal IMO


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Take this for what it's worth... I hunt with two guys that got the Z7's last year. Both upgraded from Switchbacks. One had the XT. I shoot a switchback XT. The Z7's are FAST. Not forgiving. Both guys were happier with the Switchbacks. IMO Switchback XT is the best all around bow they have ever made. If you are taking 50 yard shots regularly the Z7 may be best.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

2manyfish said:


> Take this for what it's worth... I hunt with two guys that got the Z7's last year. Both upgraded from Switchbacks. One had the XT. I shoot a switchback XT. The Z7's are FAST. Not forgiving. Both guys were happier with the Switchbacks. IMO Switchback XT is the best all aroung bow they have ever made. *If you are taking 50 yard shots regularly the Z7 may be best.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, that's definitly something to think about. I'm not currently shooting anything further than 40yds with my XT. 50yds is definatly a poke and many of the stands we have set don't allow for a shot that far but it sure would be nice to know I have that capability when the big boy comes in.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Do it! 

One finger at a time .....


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

KalamazooKid said:


> Do it!
> 
> One finger at a time .....


Dude.... do you really have a picture of Hunlee for your Avatar???


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Quit being dumb Hubbster....... I hope you're smart enough to know that no matter the deal it should be based solely on the feel of the bow. If you shoot your bow and the Z7 side by side and they feel the same then it's up to you. I know the Z7 carries a higher FPS than what you currently have and for 700 that's a pretty good deal. I bought my Mathews MR6 from the very same cat your are speaking of and I love it. Currently knocking over block targets at 50yds!!!!!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Quit being dumb Hubbster....... I hope you're smart enough to know that no matter the deal it should be based solely on the feel of the bow. If you shoot your bow and the Z7 side by side and they feel the same then it's up to you. I know the Z7 carries a higher FPS than what you currently have and for 700 that's a pretty good deal. I bought my Mathews MR6 from the very same cat your are speaking of and I love it. Currently knocking over block targets at 50yds!!!!!


Thank you for your insight. Yes I plan on shooting the bow before I buy it.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Unless you are in a big hurry the Switchback's on Ebay are going between $250 and all the way up to around $500 if you have someone
capable of listing a item you could probably get a little more. I unloaded a Q2 Package before the season got rolling this year, a bow I bought back in 2003 and bought the Z7 Extreme myself. I had been working seasonal at Gander Mountain the past three years and had been contemplating buying a bow. I set up quite a few bows to shoot while working there last year. I found there was quite a bit if between my 03 Mathews and the other Top End bows that Gander carried from Bear, Diamonds, Quest and PSE but nothing seemed to feel as good in my hand. Speed wasn't a big factor but all the newer bows were much quieter with a lot less recoil. I would say take you time and shoot some bows, I also shot the BowTech Destoyer which I didn't like as well as the Diamond IceMan. I usually buy with the intentions having something for years down the road and I know Mathews quality and how their products hold their value. I've worked in retail for over 22 years in the Golf Industry and my little stint at Gander Mtn. I know how some brands hold their value better than others, weither it be a bow, car, gun, quad or a snowmobile. Sure a trade-in is money up front with out the headache or hassle of trying to sell it. I would say is it worth if too you, with the amount you have invested in your current set-up and just the late bow season coming up, there is alot of time between now and next season. 

Good Luck, 
I'd definitely check out the new Mathews Heli


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

If you like your switchback, then the Z7 is the closest bow Mathews has came out with to it......I too have a Z7 and still have my switchback, they do shoot a little different but once you shoot it for awhile you will like it.....I say keep em both!!! like I did.........Mack


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm happy with mine so far.


----------



## Bigchev (Dec 25, 2009)

Im still chucking arrows with my switchback xt, I talk with a lot of people that think that bow is hard to beat still. I think im ready for a new bow also, but I think ill shoot around a bit before deciding.......too many bow companies with quality products now a days.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> Dude.... do you really have a picture of Hunlee for your Avatar???


Um, hello, this be sister of Hunlee! 

One finger at a time .....


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Switchback XT, great 

Z7 Extreme, awesome 

Z7 Extreme with SB XT as backup, PRICELESS 

One finger at a time .....


----------

